# Comunicato Commisso:"Li non disposto a concludere".



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".

Lo riporta Sky


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Maledetto Li!!!!!!


----------



## Boomer (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Potrebbe anche essere un ultimatum. Io spero riesca questa trattativa.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky


ha fatto bene a farlo...mette comunque pressione a Li (per quanto possa servire)


----------



## PheelMD (29 Giugno 2018)

Pensavo peggio. Sembra un invito a darsi una mossa. 

Possibile gioco delle parti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Maledetto


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



ok, stagione finita. diamoci al cricket che è meglio.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Magari ora si inserisce uno sceicco. Si chiude una porta e si apre un portone...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Ma qualcuno ancora si stupisce?

Quel delinquente vuole annientarci. Farci sparire.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Magari ora si inserisce uno sceicco. Si chiude una porta e si apre un portone...



Sicuramente.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Giugno 2018)

È finita raga, abbracciamoci forte. Non torneremo mai più quelli di prima


----------



## wildfrank (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Che Li possa finire i suoi giorni a pulire i cessi in un ristorante cinese ....


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



maledetto cinese. Non è disposto a concludere perchè evidentemente è tutta una farsa. Ma tanto se non cede gli faremo rimpiangere di aver mai messo piede a milanello.


----------



## Marcex7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Comunicato che si presta a varie letture:Rocco che si ritira dalla trattativa oppure semplicemente è il gioco delle parti.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Giugno 2018)

Ma noi tifosi qualcosa non possiamo farla? Non possiamo andare in massa fuori Casa Milan e fare casino?


----------



## Montag84 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



È il gioco delle parti. Tranquilli.

Se non sarà lui saranno i Ricketts.

Si cade comunque in piedi.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> È finita raga, abbracciamoci forte. Non torneremo mai più quelli di prima



Ma dai. Li andrà via. Ora o a ottobre


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Io mi son fatto la mia idea. Li ripagherà Elliott e rimarremo con lui. Non chiedetemi come, magari facendo altri prestiti a tassi da strozzinaggio ma per me finirà così. Il lato sportivo? Ah conta ancora qualcosa qui al Milan?


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sicuramente.



E perche no? Vedremo. Ottimismo


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io mi son fatto la mia idea. Li ripagherà Elliott e rimarremo con lui. Non chiedetemi come, magari facendo altri prestiti a tassi da strozzinaggio ma per me finirà così. Il lato sportivo? Ah conta ancora qualcosa qui al Milan?



non sarà cosi, nessuno gli rifinanzia 500 milioni questo gli serve almeno x durare un altro anno. L'unica possibilità sarebbe che trova 200 milioni cash e poi rifinanzia i debiti del milan ma è pura utopia.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Tell93 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Io ho sempre pensato che questa di Commisso fosse solo pubblicità gratuita. Uno che deve comprare non si esponde mai come ha fatto lui questi giorni. Per me i veri acquirenti sono i Ricketts che stanno trattando sotto traccia, quel comunicato poi tutto silenzio.. strano no?


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma dai. Li andrà via. Ora o a ottobre



Probabile. Ma un altro anno così non riesco a sopportarlo. In più inter e Roma si stanno rinforzando, per non parlare della Juve che diventa irraggiungibile.. Sono molto demoralizzato


----------



## Boomer (29 Giugno 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Io mi son fatto la mia idea. Li ripagherà Elliott e rimarremo con lui. Non chiedetemi come, magari facendo altri prestiti a tassi da strozzinaggio ma per me finirà così. Il lato sportivo? Ah conta ancora qualcosa qui al Milan?



Un conto è prestare 10 ML un conto è prestarne 180.


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2018)

Elliott, Elliott...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma noi tifosi qualcosa non possiamo farla? Non possiamo andare in massa fuori Casa Milan e fare casino?



Con sta gente?


----------



## PheelMD (29 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> _Mr. Commisso has worked_
> 
> _Despite his genuine belief that an agreement had been reached_
> 
> Saltata per davvero stavolta.



Non la vedo così. Se avesse voluto chiudere una trattativa uno non vedo perchè comunicarlo, due perchè parlare di "sembra che il proprietario non sia disposto" o "concludere in modo tempestivo"?


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Probabile. Ma un altro anno così non riesco a sopportarlo. In più inter e Roma si stanno rinforzando, per non parlare della Juve che diventa irraggiungibile.. Sono molto demoralizzato



Per quella che è la situazione degli ultimi anni un anno buttato non è nulla. E comunque con un paio di innesti di livelli e con una competizione si può pensare di lottare per la CL. Ottimismo ragazzi


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con sta gente?



Rivoglio la fossa


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Shmuk (29 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> non sarà cosi, nessuno gli rifinanzia 500 milioni questo gli serve almeno x durare un altro anno. L'unica possibilità sarebbe che trova 200 milioni cash e poi rifinanzia i debiti del milan ma è pura utopia.





Non sottovalutare la potenza dei tombini...

In ogni caso, Li si conferma un grandissimo trollone.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutare la potenza dei tombini...
> 
> In ogni caso, Li si conferma un grandissimo trollone.



Li, è? 

Io direi qualcun altro...


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Ma il folle piano del cinese quale sarebbe? Perchè ormai è chiaro che sia pazzo.


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ma noi tifosi qualcosa non possiamo farla? Non possiamo andare in massa fuori Casa Milan e fare casino?



Ma voi davvero credete che a Li interessi qualcosa dei tifosi? Non sa nemmeno se la sua squadra è quella rossonera o quella nerazzurra...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



A questo punto penso che Li versera' i 32 milioni e toccherà aspettare Ottobre. Nel frattempo, cominciare la preparazione per la prossima stagione in queste condizioni d'incertezza generale, e' surreale e frustrante ragazzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Ovvio che non finirà qui e che ci saranno altre puntate.

Lo show deve andare avanti. Volete mica che si parli della parte sportiva? Siete pazzi?


----------



## Montag84 (29 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi non dice che Li non vuole chiudere.

Dice che Li non vuole farlo tempestivamente.

Sta trattando anche con altri


----------



## kipstar (29 Giugno 2018)

Ottobre ci sarà la fine di ste storie.... purtroppo dell'aspetto sportivo nessuno se ne preoccupa...


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi non dice che Li non vuole chiudere.
> 
> Dice che Li non vuole farlo tempestivamente.
> 
> Sta trattando anche con altri



Magari un arabo


----------



## Mika (29 Giugno 2018)

Secondo me Li ora mette i 32 M e prende tempo fino ad ottobre per valutare tutte le offerte. Quindi si va ad ottobre.


----------



## Manue (29 Giugno 2018)

Lì ci venderà, ma non a Commisso, ci lascerà in mano stabili e sicure. 
Ha visionato la Due Diligence e si è fatto dare il rapporto di crescita con le previsioni dei ricavi americani. 
Non lo convincono, non vuole lasciar il club ad una persona che andrebbe in giro a chiedere prestiti. 

Lo sta facendo per noi tifosi, venderà, ma solo in mano stabili e sicure.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Tradotto tutto (personalmente):

Come numerosi organi d'informazione hanno riportato, Rocco B. Commisso ha avviato una negoziazione per acquistare il controllo del Milan. Finora, Mr. Commisso ha evitato di pubblicizzare direttamente la trattativa per preservare l'atmosfera adatta per concludere l'affare. Adesso, Mr. Commisso è convinto che sia giunta l'ora che milioni di tifosi rossoneri conoscano la situazione.

Mr. Commisso ha lavorato intensamente con l'assistenza di advisor affidabili per formulare un'ooferta per rilvera un club storico, i suoi milioni di tifosi. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. 

Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Giugno 2018)

A Berlusconi in questo momento probabilmente non interessa vendere. Sta continuando a pulire soldi e li sta mettendo in una sua società, quindi quando un domani venderà più ne avrà puliti più ne metterà in tasca.
A Li va bene così: più aiuta berlusconi/galliani and friends più la sua buonuscita sarà alta.
Il punto focale resta il debito con Elliot, ma è stato concesso grazie ad amici, e grazie ad amici temo che qualche soluzione si troverà.
Intanto il Milan sta morendo, ma oramai è oltre un decennio che ci stanno ammazzando.. a loro frega poco.
Resto basito per il comportamento del tifo organizzato.. che assiste impassibile alla situazione.. ok al momemto hanno qualche problemino con la legge... e soprattutto si dimostrano anche stavolta stipendiati dalla società.
L'unica cosa che possiamo fare è cercare di non dare soldi a questo mondo.. bigkietti/abbonamenti/merchandising/paytv...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Tradotto tutto (personalmente):
> 
> Come numerosi organi d'informazione hanno riportato, Rocco B. Commisso ha avviato una negoziazione per acquistare il controllo del Milan. Finora, Mr. Commisso ha evitato di pubblicizzare direttamente la trattativa per preservare l'atmosfera adatta per concludere l'affare. Adesso, Mr. Commisso è convinto che sia giunta l'ora che milioni di tifosi rossoneri conoscano la situazione.
> 
> ...



Ecco, così


----------



## Milancholy (29 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> maledetto cinese. Non è disposto a concludere perchè evidentemente è tutta una farsa. Ma tanto se non cede gli faremo rimpiangere di aver mai messo piede a milanello.



Chi esattamente lo farà pentire? e, più precisamente, in che modo?


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Giugno 2018)

Quando lo capirete che Li è un funzionario messo li a fare girare denaro di provenienza oscura? Il Milan è la lavatrice di questi signori. Ne vedremo delle belle. Questi sono capaci di andare in causa con Elliot e di non mollare le poltrone. Piuttosto che mollare ci faranno fallire.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> A Berlusconi in questo momento probabilmente non interessa vendere. Sta continuando a pulire soldi e li sta mettendo in una sua società, quindi quando un domani venderà più ne avrà puliti più ne metterà in tasca.
> A Li va bene così: più aiuta berlusconi/galliani and friends più la sua buonuscita sarà alta.
> Il punto focale resta il debito con Elliot, ma è stato concesso grazie ad amici, e grazie ad amici temo che qualche soluzione si troverà.
> Intanto il Milan sta morendo, ma oramai è oltre un decennio che ci stanno ammazzando.. a loro frega poco.
> ...



Basta vedere chi sono i personaggi che ruotano intorno a questa "trattativa".

Gli stessi che ruotano intorno alla "trattativa" tra Berlusconi e Berlusconyonghong Li


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Lì ci venderà, ma non a Commisso, ci lascerà in mano stabili e sicure.
> Ha visionato la Due Diligence e si è fatto dare il rapporto di crescita con le previsioni dei ricavi americani.
> Non lo convincono, non vuole lasciar il club ad una persona che andrebbe in giro a chiedere prestiti.
> 
> Lo sta facendo per noi tifosi, venderà, ma solo in mano stabili e sicure.



Yonghong Li: "lascerò il Milan in buone mani."


----------



## ignaxio (29 Giugno 2018)

Giustamente Commisso voleva chiudere prima del TAS ma non ci sta riuscendo per colpa di Ricketts


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Ottobre ci sarà la fine di ste storie.... purtroppo dell'aspetto sportivo nessuno se ne preoccupa...



Eh ma è chiaro da tempo che a Li non glie ne puó fregare di meno dell aspetto sportivo


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Eh ma è chiaro da tempo che a Li non glie ne puó fregare di meno dell aspetto sportivo



Si è palesato per quello che è , un Gambler


----------



## Boomer (29 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si è palesato per quello che è , un Gambler



Nah. Non esiste gambler che scommette su una società ipervalutata.


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Li, è?
> 
> Io direi qualcun altro...



questo qualcun'altro non avrebbe alcun interesse a buttare soldi a fondo perduto. Quando e come gli tornerebbero indietro?


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Eh ma è chiaro da tempo che a Li non glie ne puó fregare di meno dell aspetto sportivo



Li non sapeva manco cosa fosse il milan fino a qualche tempo fa. Non ci sono più i presidenti-tifosi che ci tenevano come Berlusconi e Moratti. Resta forse solo Agnelli. Ormai si fa tutto per affari


----------



## Montag84 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2018)

Maledetto li... ci porta dritti in serie d!


----------



## cris (29 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si è palesato per quello che è , un Gambler


A Bergamo lo definiremmo piu “u bigól”


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Maledetto li... ci porta dritti in serie d!



Non esageriamo ora


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Giugno 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> A Berlusconi in questo momento probabilmente non interessa vendere. Sta continuando a pulire soldi e li sta mettendo in una sua società, quindi quando un domani venderà più ne avrà puliti più ne metterà in tasca.
> A Li va bene così: più aiuta berlusconi/galliani and friends più la sua buonuscita sarà alta.
> Il punto focale resta il debito con Elliot, ma è stato concesso grazie ad amici, e grazie ad amici temo che qualche soluzione si troverà.
> Intanto il Milan sta morendo, ma oramai è oltre un decennio che ci stanno ammazzando.. a loro frega poco.
> ...



E' come il caso Ustica. Un muro di gomma. Fanno tutti vomitare. Sono strafelice che almeno in politica stiano sparendo.


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Giugno 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Maledetto li... ci porta dritti in serie d!



Si ma non lui. Lui è un funzionario. A questo punto passo anch'io nel gruppo di quelli che pensano che dietro a tutto ciò ci sia ancora una persona: Berlusconi.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo ora



Ti faccio un piccolo riassunto:
- siamo stati esclusi dalla UEFA perché non siamo credibili come società;
- siano tra l altro inadempienti all’aumento di capitali, senza Elliott nemmeno eravamo sicuri di giocare la serie A;
- siamo in mano ad uno psicopatico, gamber, che rischierà il tutto per tutto.


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Si ma non lui. Lui è un funzionario. A questo punto passo anch'io nel gruppo di quelli che pensano che dietro a tutto ciò ci sia ancora una persona: Berlusconi.



bisogna capire però quale sia il fine di berlusconi altrimenti è sparare a caso.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Giugno 2018)

Ragazzi prepariamo la slitta per le 23:00


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Giugno 2018)

Ad un certo punto ci ritroveremo al buio.. Sotto terra e senza aria, con colui che ci ha portato con sé...


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi prepariamo la slitta per le 23:00



Io l'ho preparata. C'è una neve splendida. Aspetto la sigla dei cow-boy e si parte


----------



## Roccoro (29 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale di Commisso sul Milan:"Rocco Commisso ha lavorato per negoziare una transazione vantaggiosa per quote del Milan. Nonostante un accordo sia stato recentemente raggiunto, sembra che l'attuale proprietario non sia disposto a concludere il deal a condizioni accettabili in modo tempestivo. Data la passione di Mr. Commisso per il gioco del calcio e i legami con la sua nativa Italia, questa situazione è estremamente spiacevole per lui. Tuttavia, spera che il risultato finale di questo processo porti a un futuro stabile e di successo per questo club iconico".
> 
> Lo riporta Sky



Ma il comunicato è stato fatto dal team di auro Palomba? Perché questa qui sarebbe la notizia...


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> bisogna capire però quale sia il fine di berlusconi altrimenti è sparare a caso.



E' una parola che inizia con la erre e finisce con aggio.


----------



## Aron (29 Giugno 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi prepariamo la slitta per le 23:00



nessuno mi tocchi la slitta


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ma il comunicato è stato fatto dal team di auro Palomba? Perché questa qui sarebbe la notizia...



E' una notizia vecchia -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-commisso-si-affida-community-di-palomba-vt64253.html


----------



## luis4 (29 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (29 Giugno 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> nessuno mi tocchi la slitta



10 minuti dai


----------



## Djerry (29 Giugno 2018)

Ma la data chiave può pure essere comunque ottobre, non è che cambi molto e non è che questi 3 mesi stravolgono le nostre ambizioni.

Il mercato finisce tra un mese e mezzo ed il ritiro inizia ancora prima, in più ci sono i paletti UEFA che metti Agnelli, Marotta, Bill Gates, Maldini, Ricketts, Commisso, Li o Mirabelli, sempre rispettare dobbiamo.

L'ansia ed il panico per tutto quello che salta ora è comprensibile solo se effettivamente c'è timore che in qualche modo Li rinegozi o sopravviva oltre ottobre.
Ma se poi Li rinegozia in questo stato, francamente o scattano subito le manette oppure ovviamente emerge qualcosa di enorme dietro.

Altrimenti la nuova certezza acquisita questa settimana è che c'è gente seria o comunque con patrimonio e storia importanti che sono interessati al Milan (e chissà tutti quelli, forse ancora più credibili, in silenzio).
Ed è l'ultimo pezzo del puzzle che mancava per essere speranzosi.


----------

